# Message d'erreur lors de l'installation de windows 10



## slurp236 (12 Mars 2018)

Bonjour

J'essaye d'installer window 10 avec l'iso télécharger sur le site de microsoft.

J'ai un iMac de dernière génération avec un ssd de 512 giga. J'ai lancé l'utilitaire Boot Camp et le partitionnement n'a pas posé problème.

Je démarre sur l'installation de windows mais j'ai rapidement un message d'erreur me disant qu'il ne trouve pas la partition :













Je redémarre en récupération et quand je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque il semble bien partitioné :












Merci pour votre aide


----------



## slurp236 (12 Mars 2018)

Ok alors j'avais des disques dur externe branchés sur l'imac et après les avoir déconnecté l'installation se lance normalement.


----------

